# Price per LB for hardwood charcoal?



## foozer (Feb 4, 2008)

What do you pay for a pound of hardwood charcoal? And what brand do you use?


----------



## k5yac (Feb 4, 2008)

I use Ozark Oak at $4 for a 10lb bag, or 40 cents a pound. Even though I've only tried a few other brands, I like it real well. It burns even and burns hot, and doesn't fill my firebox with ashes in 2 hours. Made in Arkansas I believe and I plan to keep using it. 

Here is a site that rates lump charcoal. Ozark Oak is ranked #1 (another reason I tried it), but there are several good brands, and these guys provide some thorough commentary and pics. 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2008)

Rancher Charcoal...$2.99 a 20# bag at HD.............good luck finding any!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 4, 2008)

Best Choice lump marketed by Associated Wholesale Grocers. $3.99 10 lbs.
Royal Oak in a generic package.


----------



## k5yac (Feb 4, 2008)

I must add that I too use Rancher briquets from Home Depot. A pretty good deal at $2.99 per 20#. I mostly use this on my grill, but I like it too.


----------



## goobi99 (Feb 25, 2008)

ive been looking for the rancher charcoal for 4 months. home depot down here in south fla doesnt carry it anymore
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .anyone know where to get it?


----------



## goobi99 (Feb 25, 2008)

theyre killin me!!! that stuff worked great and it was cheap! good flavor too!


----------



## goobi99 (Feb 28, 2008)

i think i have an update on that original charcoal. tried emailing them...no response tried calling the  phone #s on their site ...no longer in service.. i would take that to mean they are maybe out of business?


----------

